# A Diabetes support meet up :)



## mikep1979 (Apr 24, 2009)

So if it was to be organized would any of you nice folks be interested in attending?? if so what ideas have you got as to what we could do??


----------



## katie (Apr 24, 2009)

i would probably be up for it. obviously it would have to be a very public place with you dodgy people though hahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 24, 2009)

lolol@katie i would be up for that as well x


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol ta katie


----------



## katie (Apr 25, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol ta katie



ah, you know i love you all really


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol yeah yeah we know like a bloody hole in the head katie


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> So if it was to be organized would any of you nice folks be interested in attending?? if so what ideas have you got as to what we could do??




Thats a great idea to have a day to meet up  We'll have to have a think about when , where and what to do. No bl**dy running though Mike lol  we're not all as fit as you


----------



## aymes (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah. I'd be up for it. will be nightmare arranging location etc so good luck whoever volunteers for that!!!


----------



## beanz20 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would definately be up for that too!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2009)

Perhaps we could designate a 'DiabetesSupport Day'? Kate Bush fans have a get-together called 'Katemas' which falls on Kate's birthday (30th July), and they all meet up at Glastonbury Tor for the day. Any suggestions? I'm not saying that this should be the only opportunity to meet up, but it would be nice if people had a specific day to plan for. Something with a relevance to the group or its creation, maybe?

I'd be up for a meet, but as has been said, location is difficult as we're so spread out. I don't drive and currently have no money so wouldn't be able to travel far or afford overnight stays, unfortunately


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 25, 2009)

Great idea I think. No clues as to where and what though.

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol well i think there is a general concensus it is a good idea and people are up for it. 

northerner its a great idea to have a particular event to aim for ie the conception day of the site etc. as for where to host it, i think we would have to collate data as to where in the country/world all were from and then choose a central location for all and sort some kind of deals out for travel and staying over if needed.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol i promise i wont make anyone go running insulinaddict.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

How about Cadbury World? 

Its in the midlands, we can go on the tour and spend nothing in the shop afterwards!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

i had hoped people would want to go to blackpool and visit the rock shops to see them make it then again if i could decide i would have to choose dublin for the guinness tour


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

With you on the Guiness tour 

Never liked Blackpool, probably because I grew up near Southport - the other end of the age spectrum!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2009)

Einstein said:


> How about Cadbury World?
> 
> Its in the midlands, we can go on the tour and spend nothing in the shop afterwards!



I love the idea of a totally inappropriate venue! How about we all turn up at the restaurant the 'disgusted nurse' eats in - we could all whip out our pens at the same time! Or possibly - my mind is wandering a little here! - we could devise a karate style kata to be performed since quite a few of us have done martial arts! We could then use ketone strips to predict what colour the nurse would turn!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

It would be great to find out where that 'nurse' worked at and to turn up and do a mass injection - are we forecasting what colour she turns?
Or perhaps we could invite her as guest speaker? Now topics to be covered would be an interesting debate!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2009)

Einstein said:


> It would be great to find out where that 'nurse' worked at and to turn up and do a mass injection - are we forecasting what colour she turns?
> Or perhaps we could invite her as guest speaker? Now topics to be covered would be an interesting debate!



According to 'Balance' she lives in Birkenhead...

Perhaps we could call the day 'Disgusted Nurse Day'! (I was going to suggest that we all turned up dressed as nurses, but then remembered that was another forum... )


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

pmsl  x


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep, bad enough nursing Bruce (dog) at the moment after his op! 

Nevermind dressing as a nurse in public 

Have we got anyone in Birkenhead who can flush her out?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yep, bad enough nursing Bruce (dog) at the moment after his op!
> 
> Nevermind dressing as a nurse in public
> 
> Have we got anyone in Birkenhead who can flush her out?



Ha ha good idea I think it's only me and mike that are in Liverpool though  Fancy a day out nurse hunting mike?? lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol id love to go on to the wirral for a bit of nurse hunting!!!! im sure i have seen a couple of others from the merseyside area on here tho.

so i have 2 takers for dublin and the guinness tour. any other takers???? lol


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 25, 2009)

I think it's a good idea and would be up for it. Just need a volunteer to arrange it. 

What about one of the DUK walks this summer


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah one of the walks could be fun. think we would need to get an idea of what everyone wanted to do as in if they wanted to do a walk or just have a meal etc. so keep the ideas coming


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I think it's a good idea and would be up for it. Just need a volunteer to arrange it.
> 
> What about one of the DUK walks this summer


 

Arrange what? You book the flights, room at Jurys and then someone works out how many want to go on the tour, a couple of taxis and there you are... 

Easy hic..


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

and plenty of sampling the goods too!!!!!    *hic hic hic hic* lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol id love to go on to the wirral for a bit of nurse hunting!!!! im sure i have seen a couple of others from the merseyside area on here tho.
> 
> so i have 2 takers for dublin and the guinness tour. any other takers???? lol




Ha yeah i'm up for Dublin


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

and we'll all have to kiss the blarney!!!!! lol

oh danny boy................


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

So its looking like Dublin is more favourable than Carburys!

Guess its on neutral ground, do we have anyone in the audience from Eire??


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol i would like to hope we did (pssst crashing on the sofa if we do  )


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

Einstein said:


> So its looking like Dublin is more favourable than Carburys!
> 
> Guess its on neutral ground, do we have anyone in the audience from Eire??




Ha i'm up for Dublin  I dont actually trust myself to go to Cadbury... Mmmm even the thought of Dka again would'nt stop me


----------



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2009)

I do wonder what the reaction of the Cadbury World management would be if you wrote and asked if it would be OK for a party of diabetics to come on the tour! It would certainly test their knowledge of the condition.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

lol i could take or leave chocolate, but by god in a cheese factory id have to be carried out in a bodybag!!!! death by gouda!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i could take or leave chocolate, but by god in a cheese factory id have to be carried out in a bodybag!!!! death by gouda!!!




Well obviously cheese would be my first choice rather than chocolate... Wheres the nearest factory???.... Please tell me!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 25, 2009)

hahaha i wish i knew!!!!!


----------



## katie (Apr 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> According to 'Balance' she lives in Birkenhead...
> 
> Perhaps we could call the day 'Disgusted Nurse Day'! (I was going to suggest that we all turned up dressed as nurses, but then remembered that was another forum... )



You really have to stop joking about this now, i'm starting to think it's true!


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

I reckon tate and lyles magical kingdom  just perfect


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I reckon tate and lyles magical kingdom  just perfect




Ha yeah good idea steff


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

i know rare but i do get them


----------



## ceara (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't forget the new boy from the edge of the Empire.

Ceara


----------



## ceara (Apr 25, 2009)

Just read the suggestion to go to Dublin.  Great city but very, very expensive.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 25, 2009)

ceara said:


> Just read the suggestion to go to Dublin. Great city but very, very expensive.


 
Yes, but its the home of Guiness 

The other suggestion was Cadbury World and thats er... not good for us! Plus I don't like it


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Apr 26, 2009)

How about the O2 arena doing karate katas eating chooclate witht he nurse strapped to a chair while everyone injects in public?

On a more serious note, it sounds like a brilliant idea, would families be welcome too?


----------



## Einstein (Apr 26, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> How about the O2 arena doing karate katas eating chooclate witht he nurse strapped to a chair while everyone injects in public?
> 
> On a more serious note, it sounds like a brilliant idea, would families be welcome too?


 
Just for clarification Caroline, are we injecting or injecting the nurse and is the O2 Arene really in public? How about Oxford Circus? Otherwise it would just be a private hiring of the O2 Arena


----------



## aymes (Apr 26, 2009)

loving all the ideas! Cadbury World followed by a guinness in Dublin anyone...?!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

how about blackpool for the rock shops, cadburys world for some chocolate then on to switzerland for some cheese (all the anti cheese folks could miss this leg) then to dublin for the guinness tour (and plenty of sampling) ??? lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

id be up for blackpool  i wanna ride the big one


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

steff09 said:


> id be up for blackpool  i wanna ride the big one



lol, quote of the day! 

(dont we all?)


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol im shocked!!!!!!!!! 

now now ladies keep it clean please hahaha


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

ehem oops.

talking of keeping it clean though Mike, I'm pretty sure I saw a rude post by you in the island thread haha.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

moi rude???? never!!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> how about blackpool for the rock shops, cadburys world for some chocolate then on to switzerland for some cheese (all the anti cheese folks could miss this leg) then to dublin for the guinness tour (and plenty of sampling) ??? lol



That sounds like heaven to me


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol it does sound good


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Seriously though we will have to take in to consideration when arranging when and where that not everyone drives, and also that some people may not feel confident travelling alone long distances, or not be as young and active as others...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

thats why id love to get everyone to give some ideas lol. where they live and how far they would be willing to travel etc so then we could plan the meeting for the most central location


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> thats why id love to get everyone to give some ideas lol. where they live and how far they would be willing to travel etc so then we could plan the meeting for the most central location




Either that or it's me and you at the docks eating cheese and getting drunk on guiness


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol well either way its all good


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Seriously though we will have to take in to consideration when arranging when and where that not everyone drives, and also that some people may not feel confident travelling alone long distances, or not be as young and active as others...



It probably needs to be somewhere that has good train/bus links, London may be an obvious choice as most areas have links into London maybe....?


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> thats why id love to get everyone to give some ideas lol. where they live and how far they would be willing to travel etc so then we could plan the meeting for the most central location



oooh, that sounds like you're volunteering to coordinate this....


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

ah london is a little far from us up here in the north lol. maybe the middlands would be a good place as it is kinda central to most folks??


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ah london is a little far from us up here in the north lol. maybe the middlands would be a good place as it is kinda central to most folks??



Lol, nowhere's central to here, especially if like me you don't drive, usually means a train into London and back out again!

Midlands sounds sensible, maybe Birmingham or Nottingham....?


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 27, 2009)

Birmingham sounds good  only because i live there xxx


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol well it would sound good to you then tasha!!!!!


aymes never been to nottingham, but i know birmingham is really quite good for a mooch


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2009)

I actually just went to Birmingham for the first time last week. I was there for an event at the NEC so didn't get to see much of the except the NEC and the Bullring which we made sure we made time for!


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 27, 2009)

Birmingham is really good honestly its got loads of cool places that we could all meet up!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

there are some really good bars and places in birmingham lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 27, 2009)

Tasha43x said:


> Birmingham is really good honestly its got loads of cool places that we could all meet up!


 
98% of the time 100% of the UK is cool brrrr 

Well, seems like my suggestion of Cadbury World might not be too far off the mark.

Northerner, fancy putting a call into the management to see what they could offer 'n' number of diabetics on the 2009 World Wide (well, UK minus the rest of the world) DiabetesSupport Forum Knees Up?

Ah, best see if they can flog us Guiness or if we need to arrange to bring our own - Mike you are NOT allowed to drink it all befor you arrive 

And before anyone puts my name forward, I can't use the phone, so I'd be hopeless at organising this. I employed people to tell to manage things like this, just because I told them how to do it, didn't mean I knew how to do it, as I was regularly reminded!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> 98% of the time 100% of the UK is cool brrrr
> 
> Well, seems like my suggestion of Cadbury World might not be too far off the mark.
> 
> ...





lol well i will try and save some for you david, but i cant promise anything!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

How about Liverpool... lovely city... oh and not far for me n mike to travel


----------



## angel30eyes (Apr 29, 2009)

*Transport*



aymes said:


> Lol, nowhere's central to here, especially if like me you don't drive, usually means a train into London and back out again!
> 
> Midlands sounds sensible, maybe Birmingham or Nottingham....?



Well I'm in Norwich & I drive so I can take you, plus i know Birmingham pretty well as go there 3 times a year for conferences


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2009)

It takes about 2.5 hours on the train (with a following wind, no doubt!) from Southampton to Birmingham, so I guess it's 'do-able' for a day out!

Just checked prices though, and they are extortionate - ?66 return for a Saturday (that's a lot to me, as I'm not working )


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Arrrgh all so far away from me! I'm in Eastbourne which makes things a little inconvenient! I'd be a student next year so in the time honoured tradition of students I will be skint and living on baked beans  Oh well, at least I'll be in Brighton and be able to club 'til my hearts content lol

Tom H


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Birmingham is sounding good for most of us then.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol well i guess birmingham has the most votes then!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i guess birmingham has the most votes then!!!!!


 
But they down brew Guiness in Birmingham - mind you I'm not allowed to drink with these new patch thingies 

And there isn't a cheese factory (that's ok because it burns me), so back to Cadburys or are we just going to wander around the city center? Gate crash an exhibition at the NEC? Or... er, what else is there?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

im sure we can sort some fun things to do!!!!! plus if we get bored there is loads of ale houses so guinness and more guinness!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> im sure we can sort some fun things to do!!!!! plus if we get bored there is loads of ale houses so guinness and more guinness!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Do I need to bring my own wheel barrow so you can move me around, or are they available to hire locally? hic...!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

sod the wheel barrow im hiring a motorised golf cart for me


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> sod the wheel barrow im hiring a motorised golf cart for me


 
Good idea - willl weee beee able tooooo drrive sozzled? Mind you oshiface I'mmm too shozzled to wallk so I have to drive hic!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahahaha osshhhhhiiiiiefffferererere i wasnt driving on the pavement *hic* that lod lady jumped out in front of me on the road!!!!!!!! *hic*


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ah Mike and David, I think I'd make do with a large amount of drunken staggering and the trusty beer compass 

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah as long as i dont get the mystery taxi the next morning im ok lol!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

General rule of thumb for me Mike is if I can remember how I got home and into bed it's been a good night out lol

Tom


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> General rule of thumb for me Mike is if I can remember how I got home and into bed it's been a good night out lol
> 
> Tom


 
Nah, if you know whose bed you're in when you wake up and can remember exactly what you did then its no fun - only when you look at the lady next to you can you choose if it really was fun or not!

But those days are a lonnnng way away! And my problem always has been, my memory is better when I'm under the influence than when I am sober - and there rests the case for the defense m'lud...


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yeah as long as i dont get the mystery taxi the next morning im ok lol!!!!!!


 
Or the one where you're the last drop off and none of the other buggers contribute! Grrrr


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

nope the mystery taxi is the one were you go home with a stunner but wake up next to a hound lol mystery taxi so called cos its a mystery how it happened!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nope the mystery taxi is the one were you go home with a stunner but wake up next to a hound lol mystery taxi so called cos its a mystery how it happened!!!!!


 

I know that one - hence earlier comment about was it a good night or not - look on your left arm - if you'd chew it off to get out of there in one piece, then you know you're in trouble!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Or the one where you're the last drop off and none of the other buggers contribute! Grrrr



That's why I make sure I get dropped off earlier than I need to lol! Less cash lost is well worth a few minutes extra walk!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

tom you skinflint!!!!!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> tom you skinflint!!!!!!!!! hahahahaha


Mike, you took the words off a Jews lips


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol it like the old joke how do you get 2 jews to fight to the death??? tell them the other has his shiney penny in his inside pocket 

lol as for the chewing arm off. i devised a system to get out of situations like that. i used to promised to call them, give them a number of a mate of mine then just sod off pronto!!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol it like the old joke how do you get 2 jews to fight to the death??? tell them the other has his shiney penny in his inside pocket
> 
> lol as for the chewing arm off. i devised a system to get out of situations like that. i used to promised to call them, give them a number of a mate of mine then just sod off pronto!!!!!!! lol



Oh truth coming out now michael??? tut tut


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol it like the old joke how do you get 2 jews to fight to the death??? tell them the other has his shiney penny in his inside pocket
> 
> lol as for the chewing arm off. i devised a system to get out of situations like that. i used to promised to call them, give them a number of a mate of mine then just sod off pronto!!!!!!! lol


 

Yep, done that one - worked well with the dumb ones, especially before mobiles, now they plug you into their mobile and send you a text - SO I AM TOLD!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahahahaha michael!!!!!! i only get called that by me mum!!!!!!!! even my gaffer calls mike!!!!!!!! lol nah it what i USED to do


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yep, done that one - worked well with the dumb ones, especially before mobiles, now they plug you into their mobile and send you a text - SO I AM TOLD!!!





*Nods* yup they sure do unles you say your batteries dead and switch your phone off


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha michael!!!!!! i only get called that by me mum!!!!!!!! even my gaffer calls mike!!!!!!!! lol nah it what i USED to do


 
Quite staggering what we did at young Toms age and what we do now!

I couldn't do what I used to do, physically or moraly. Now you never thought you'd hear a lawyer talk about having morals did you?


----------



## Einstein (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> *Nods* yup they sure do unles you say your batteries dead and switch your phone off


 
Ah, so you've got more recent experience of this than I have or perhaps you're younger!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Quite staggering what we did at young Toms age and what we do now!
> 
> I couldn't do what I used to do, physically or moraly. Now you never thought you'd hear a lawyer talk about having morals did you?



lol well i can still do it physically just choose not to anymore


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

I just get a mate to call for a taxi! That and I make sure there are about five or six of us sharing it! Drunken times are good! Though as far as drinking goes I'm a little greatful for having diabetes as I can always use it as an excuse to avoid consuming the titanic amounts that my friends do...

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

god no!!!!! i do really miss my old army days when i could go out and get wasted properly without having to think am i gonna go hypo or are my sugars gonna be to high lol 

well im 30 this year david so not sure how much younger than you i am


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

The only upside for me is I don't come in the next day looking like I've had a couple of rounds with Mike Tyson! That and I don't get hangovers to the extent they do...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

god i do miss the good old hangovers too. nothing better fo rme than waking up with a screaming head and going for a full english to cure it. and if that didnt work next stop the pub!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> god i do miss the good old hangovers too. nothing better fo rme than waking up with a screaming head and going for a full english to cure it. and if that didnt work next stop the pub!!!!! lol



Bravo... spoken like a true scouser


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

hahahaha we scouser only really have one cure for hangovers and that is to keep drinking!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Whereas the soft arsed southern part of the world tend to get into work neck vast amounts of paracetamol and tea! Oh if a friend has come in evidently hungover from the previous night's activities it is fair game to do the following:

1) Hide the paracetamol.
2) Make lots of unnecessary noise.

Any many more I can't think of lol.

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

nah we tend to just try and make them sick. i know of 4 paras who stuffed one poor hung over guy in his bootlocker and proceeded to fart into it 1 after the other till he gagged and chundered!!!!!!! hahahaha made a total mess and took him ages to clean his stuff again


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Whereas the soft arsed southern part of the world tend to get into work neck vast amounts of paracetamol and tea! Oh if a friend has come in evidently hungover from the previous night's activities it is fair game to do the following:
> 
> 1) Hide the paracetamol.
> 2) Make lots of unnecessary noise.
> ...



HEY!!!! i'm a southener!!!! we are only soft when we want to be LOL


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol nah all southerners are dandy's!!!!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol nah all southerners are dandy's!!!!!!!!! hahahaha



well mike i hope your Hard then..... being a northener and all that lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> well mike i hope your Hard then..... being a northener and all that lol



oh trust me im very hard   lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> oh trust me im very hard   lol



Ummmmmm


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ummmmmm



ummmmmmm?????? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ummmmmmm?????? lol



I'm speechless..lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

goodness me what have i stumbled into


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> goodness me what have i stumbled into



ha ha it's him not me  i'm trying to keep it respectable.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha it's him not me  i'm trying to keep it respectable.



Trying and failing...


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nah we tend to just try and make them sick. i know of 4 paras who stuffed one poor hung over guy in his bootlocker and proceeded to fart into it 1 after the other till he gagged and chundered!!!!!!! hahahaha made a total mess and took him ages to clean his stuff again



Congratulations Mike! That's the first post on these boards to make me feel sick!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Trying and failing...



yes iv'e noticed that Tom... wasting my time so i may as well join in with the smut...


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

god i can help but smile when i read these threads i tell you x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Smut is good fun! What do you think most adolescent male conversations are based upon?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Smut is good fun! What do you think most adolescent male conversations are based upon?



HA ha yeah ok i must agree there.. i'm in good company then


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HA ha yeah ok i must agree there.. i'm in good company then



lol so your a smutty kinda insulinaddict??? lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

so is it birmingham then for deffo?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> so is it birmingham then for deffo?



looking that way. why you up for it???


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

always aye just needs dates


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> always aye just needs dates



lol thats the next problem!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol so your a smutty kinda insulinaddict??? lol



Well maybe... that would be telling...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well maybe... that would be telling...



oh please do tell!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> oh please do tell!!!!!



Behave... go and get a cold shower...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Behave... go and get a cold shower...



not yet this is fun


----------



## katie (Apr 29, 2009)

Birmingham? gahh.  I may be too scared to go on my own now lol.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

katie said:


> Birmingham? gahh.  I may be too scared to go on my own now lol.



lol well we wont bite!!!! well not to hard  joke


----------



## katie (Apr 29, 2009)

ive never even been to london alone before lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

katie said:


> ive never even been to london alone before lol



lol well its not that scary.  just seems logical to have the meet in birmingham as it is more central for everyone


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> not yet this is fun



Naughty naughty... be good now.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Naughty naughty... be good now.



lol i will try


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i will try



yes iv'e heard that before....


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes iv'e heard that before....



lolol yeah i know


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lolol yeah i know



I think you need a stern talking to young man...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I think you need a stern talking to young man...



lol really???? and who is gonna do that for me???


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

well... not sure any suggestions..... maybe a mod.... ha ha


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> well... not sure any suggestions..... maybe a mod.... ha ha



hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha



got a better idea, lol.... ?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> got a better idea, lol.... ?



not saying!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> not saying!!!!! lol



watch you don't start clucking babe


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> watch you don't start clucking babe



lol hahaha *cluck cluck*


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

thought my eyesight was failing me there and that said dont start f***ing , wheres my invite i was going say


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> thought my eyesight was failing me there and that said dont start f***ing , wheres my invite i was going say



Ha ha dont encourage him babe... he's getting to HOT to handle as it is...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> thought my eyesight was failing me there and that said dont start f***ing , wheres my invite i was going say



lol so its a 3some then????? hahahahahaha joke


----------



## katie (Apr 29, 2009)

wow it's going to be interesting when insulinaddict and mike meet up, let's hope you arent bringing your partners


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

you in skulk mode mike??


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> you in skulk mode mike??



skulk mode???? dont know what you mean!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol so its a 3some then????? hahahahahaha joke



We know your not joking though....


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> We know your not joking though....



ohh gosh. im shocked you even think that of me!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

god ive been away to long im going blind here trying to read all your posts in other threads so i dont look like a dong asking what i missed etc etc


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> skulk mode???? dont know what you mean!!!!! lol



Well apparently your not on line at the moment but youv'e been pms me so it sort of gives it away abit lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well apparently your not on line at the moment but youv'e been pms me so it sort of gives it away abit lol



so a bit like you and steff then????? hahahaha skulkers!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> god ive been away to long im going blind here trying to read all your posts in other threads so i dont look like a dong asking what i missed etc etc



hahahahahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm still learning how to pm actually so i aint pm'ed not one person


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i'm still learning how to pm actually so i aint pm'ed not one person



 ok ok steff i believe you


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i'm still learning how to pm actually so i aint pm'ed not one person



welcome back babe... we missed you, it's all been smut, sex and debauchery... you've not missed much hun


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

do so mike i just wont ever show my face on this place again


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> welcome back babe... we missed you, it's all been smut, sex and debauchery... you've not missed much hun



lol well it has realy!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> do so mike i just wont ever show my face on this place again



awwww i wont do it then


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> welcome back babe... we missed you, it's all been smut, sex and debauchery... you've not missed much hun



so nothing that im not already used to then hun x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> liar!!!!!! i could copy and paste it for you steff



Thats a bit tw=tish


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2009)

well was bound to happen some time im afraid a man managing to hack me off 

ha back later addict hun xx


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Thats a bit tw=tish



i was only kiddin about it


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

sorry if this upset you steff. ment it as a joke.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Lets change the subject now shall we...


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Lets change the subject now shall we...



please  *feels really bad*

what do you wanna talk about then???


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> please  *feels really bad*
> 
> what do you wanna talk about then???



Ok but you need to grovel to our mate lol..

Well what shall we talk about then? any lurkers want to join in the convo?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok but you need to grovel to our mate lol..
> 
> Well what shall we talk about then? any lurkers want to join in the convo?



i already have sent her a couple of messages to appologise for it. i do feel like a t**t to.


yeah please someone do join in


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i already have sent her a couple of messages to appologise for it. i do feel like a t**t to.
> 
> 
> yeah please someone do join in



Okies lets talk about something else now then so that can be lost in the forums .........

You still away working at the moment or back home?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Okies lets talk about something else now then so that can be lost in the forums .........
> 
> You still away working at the moment or back home?



still away at the min huni. not due back till week on wednesday  so i will have to send you a belated gift


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> still away at the min huni. not due back till week on wednesday  so i will have to send you a belated gift



yeah ok babe  Where you working... north, south?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yeah ok babe  Where you working... north, south?



north. long way up north lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> north. long way up north lol



What sort of stuff you do.. computers or something. obviously something with flexi hours lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> What sort of stuff you do.. computers or something. obviously something with flexi hours lol



lol something a little more action packed really.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol something a little more action packed really.



Errrmmmm....  intrigued now lol  You a male escort lol.. ha ha soz babe x only joking with you..... Are you??????????


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Errrmmmm....  intrigued now lol  You a male escort lol.. ha ha soz babe x only joking with you..... Are you??????????



lol nope check your pm as i sent you a message sweetie  x


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Children! I leave you alone and look what happens  Hand bags at dawn coming I think


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Children! I leave you alone and look what happens  Hand bags at dawn coming I think



Ha ha it's ok tom we'll all be good and lead a good example to you..... well they all can.... lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Children! I leave you alone and look what happens  Hand bags at dawn coming I think



lol nah i dont do that tom


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> god i do miss the good old hangovers too. nothing better fo rme than waking up with a screaming head and going for a full english to cure it. and if that didnt work next stop the pub!!!!! lol


 
Despite my profession and having played rugby at a reasonable level and therefore having done a little too much damage to a barrel or 15 of nigerian lager in my time, not to mention kept a distillary afloat (financially) I've yet to have a headache hic!

Simple, stay shozzzled


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Despite my profession and having played rugby at a reasonable level and therefore having done a little too much damage to a barrel or 15 of nigerian lager in my time, not to mention kept a distillary afloat (financially) I've yet to have a headache hic!
> 
> Simple, stay shozzzled



well said..  just stay drunk....


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Despite my profession and having played rugby at a reasonable level and therefore having done a little too much damage to a barrel or 15 of nigerian lager in my time, not to mention kept a distillary afloat (financially) I've yet to have a headache hic!
> 
> Simple, stay shozzzled



lol was my next post mate!!!!! best way to cure a hangover????? keep bloody drinking!!!!!!!


rehab is for quiters!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol was my next post mate!!!!! best way to cure a hangover????? keep bloody drinking!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> rehab is for quiters!!!!!!! lol


 
Whats the difference between a drunk and an alcoholic?


Drunks don't need to go to meetings on Monday afternoons...

Oh, the old ones are the best!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Whats the difference between a drunk and an alcoholic?
> 
> 
> Drunks don't need to go to meetings on Monday afternoons...
> ...



hahahaha yeah they are the best.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahaha yeah they are the best.


 
Still as you don't have a photo, I don't know if I have or haven't seen you there - its always such a haze!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Still as you don't have a photo, I don't know if I have or haven't seen you there - its always such a haze!



lol well i will have to put one up then!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i will have to put one up then!!!!


 

Where did we decide we were meeting? I lost that bit of the plot pages ago


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Where did we decide we were meeting? I lost that bit of the plot pages ago



looks like brum mate. so we now have to decide if we are just going on the lash?? (bad yeah but im sure we could do a pub craw on diet coke and juice) or to find something proper to do???


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> looks like brum mate. so we now have to decide if we are just going on the lash?? (bad yeah but im sure we could do a pub craw on diet coke and juice) or to find something proper to do???


 
Well, I can't do booze while on these pain killers - this is the nasty stuff seemingly and I can't just stop the damned things, wish I'd known before they got them authorised from the hospital for me - but 6 weeks of this pain is getting beyond a joke.

So, whose organising this? And when?

I am trying to think what there is to do there and I am beginning to realise there are five people involved in this discussion now, as it seems to have slid towards the gutter on page errr 4 perhaps earlier?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Well, I can't do booze while on these pain killers - this is the nasty stuff seemingly and I can't just stop the damned things, wish I'd known before they got them authorised from the hospital for me - but 6 weeks of this pain is getting beyond a joke.
> 
> So, whose organising this? And when?
> 
> I am trying to think what there is to do there and I am beginning to realise there are five people involved in this discussion now, as it seems to have slid towards the gutter on page errr 4 perhaps earlier?



lol well i dont mind helping to organise it, but i will need a helper. not sure of the when yet.

when you off the meds??

lol yeah it did seem to slip rather quickly


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i dont mind helping to organise it, but i will need a helper. not sure of the when yet.
> 
> when you off the meds??
> 
> lol yeah it did seem to slip rather quickly


 
I'd be pretty bloody useless as I can't use the phone.

Its looking like very long term, so I guess I've stopped drinking, that said, I don't really drink now, it knocks my levels for six. Sit back, smoke a cigar and watch the other planks have too many and work out who will have the thick head in the morning 

Had a great walk with Bruce this afternoon, really enjoyed the pipe of fresh baccy!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I'd be pretty bloody useless as I can't use the phone.
> 
> Its looking like very long term, so I guess I've stopped drinking, that said, I don't really drink now, it knocks my levels for six. Sit back, smoke a cigar and watch the other planks have too many and work out who will have the thick head in the morning
> 
> Had a great walk with Bruce this afternoon, really enjoyed the pipe of fresh baccy!



lol bet you did!!!!! i gave up all forms of smoking about 3 years ago, but i still like my ale hahahaha 

how is bruce doing now???


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

Bruce is fine, asleep next to me, snoring I am sure - but I don't mind!

I tried a ciggie in Botanic Gardens when I was 14, reviewed breakfast, lunch and dinner. And have hated the smell of them since, pipes and good cigars I love the smell and taste of.

Thats the difference, you smoke a pipe or cigar for the aroma not the taste or the kick. The number of dinners I've been too where cigars have been passed around, no-one saw me as a smoker and they took them too, but as cig smokers they drew it down to their boots - fools when its a Havana!

How I laughed watching them go various shades of green!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Bruce is fine, asleep next to me, snoring I am sure - but I don't mind!
> 
> I tried a ciggie in Botanic Gardens when I was 14, reviewed breakfast, lunch and dinner. And have hated the smell of them since, pipes and good cigars I love the smell and taste of.
> 
> ...



oooouuuuccccchhhhhhhh you dont do that with a havana!!!!!!! the thing will kill you in 2 seconds flat!!!!!!! lol

used to do cigs, cigars and pipes lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> oooouuuuccccchhhhhhhh you dont do that with a havana!!!!!!! the thing will kill you in 2 seconds flat!!!!!!! lol
> 
> used to do cigs, cigars and pipes lol


 

And a bloody waste too!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> And a bloody waste too!



so very very true!!!!!! well when i gave up the fags i decided to pack in the others to. less temptation that way lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> so very very true!!!!!! well when i gave up the fags i decided to pack in the others to. less temptation that way lol


 
I can smoke a cigar or the pipe, put it down and not touch it again for months or years, pick it up, smoke it and put it down again.

Non-addictive personality me - no-one has ever been addicted to me 
Well, certainly not my personality - It was removed as part of my qualification


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I can smoke a cigar or the pipe, put it down and not touch it again for months or years, pick it up, smoke it and put it down again.
> 
> Non-addictive personality me - no-one has ever been addicted to me
> Well, certainly not my personality - It was removed as part of my qualification



lol well i get addicted to certain things quite easy. running was one of them. the army was another lol and smoking and ale was just so easy!!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope, none of those are addictive to me, too many army around here - just on the edge of Salisbury plain! See enough.

Running, well I have grossly over developed calf muscles from swimming and rugby - and no matter how I warm up, I end up with terrible lactic acid build up/burn.

Addicted to the good lady and this lazy lump next to me!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Nope, none of those are addictive to me, too many army around here - just on the edge of Salisbury plain! See enough.
> 
> Running, well I have grossly over developed calf muscles from swimming and rugby - and no matter how I warm up, I end up with terrible lactic acid build up/burn.
> 
> Addicted to the good lady and this lazy lump next to me!



lol well i am addicted to my kids. so funny the ages they are right now.

well im off to hit the sack now. need to be up in about 4 hours for a run lol

chat again soon david


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i am addicted to my kids. so funny the ages they are right now.
> 
> well im off to hit the sack now. need to be up in about 4 hours for a run lol
> 
> chat again soon david


 
Yep, enjoy the run Mike! Take it easy.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yep, enjoy the run Mike! Take it easy.



blimey it was a bit of a rough run this morning!!!!! lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> blimey it was a bit of a rough run this morning!!!!! lol


 
What you did or didn't get mugged?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> What you did or didn't get mugged?



didnt get mugged in the traditional sense of the matter but i got mugged by the weather lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> didnt get mugged in the traditional sense of the matter but i got mugged by the weather lol


 
The sun wasn't out was it?


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> The sun wasn't out was it?



pppffffft i wish!!!!!! was over cast but not cold so i didnt wear my waterproof top and it lashed down when i got 3 miles out from the hotel


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

it's glorious here 
even had the time to do some weeding at about 7 o clock this morning , didnt go down to well with the elderley neighbour tho  i did'nt realise i was still in my nighty


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> it's glorious here
> even had the time to do some weeding at about 7 o clock this morning , didnt go down to well with the elderley neighbour tho  i did'nt realise i was still in my nighty



hahahaha did you give him a little bit of a shock steff???


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

i have no idea i just wondered why his wife was giving me evils


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i have no idea i just wondered why his wife was giving me evils



lol he was probably stood with a huge................................................. grin on his face hehehehehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

well yes and of course jelousy as well major factor , seeing my body that early in the morning i can understand i'd be jealous myself


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> well yes and of course jelousy as well major factor , seeing my body that early in the morning i can understand i'd be jealous myself



so you look good in the mornings then????


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

mike again you already know the answer to that stop asking silly Q'S will you


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> mike again you already know the answer to that stop asking silly Q'S will you



hehehehehe sorry


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> so you look good in the mornings then????



depends what i have been doing the night before


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> depends what i have been doing the night before



lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> it's glorious here
> even had the time to do some weeding at about 7 o clock this morning , didnt go down to well with the elderley neighbour tho i did'nt realise i was still in my nighty


 

I wouldn't have complained


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol last thing i was after was complaints


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol last thing i was after was complaints


 
Don't suppose you've got the pics?

No? He has


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

to right they was more then 1 kind of flash going on


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Don't suppose you've got the pics?
> 
> No? He has





steff09 said:


> lol last thing i was after was complaints



dont think many blokes would have complained!!!!! hehehehe

lol well i will let you ask him mate!!!!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> dont think many blokes would have complained!!!!! hehehehe
> 
> lol well i will let you ask him mate!!!!


 

Yeah, anyone know his email addy?


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lolol@ that


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lolol@ that


 

Thats a no then Steff?


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

i will never be able to look him in the eye again if he pops around to lend my lawm mower


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Thats a no then Steff?



a big  NOOOOO!


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i will never be able to look him in the eye again if he pops around to lend my lawm mower


 
Errrm, just how short is your nightie?

When I first moved in this house (185 years old, so low ceilings and doors!) the kitchen that is now, was the lounge, one Sunday morning there was a knock on the door, went flying through, brained myself on the door frame (the top of the door was at the height of my chin!)..Arrived at the door half in a coma, openend it, smartly dressed family...

He waffled - didn't take it in until I started to come around. Then realised what they were, asked the question and politely told them I wasn't interested. 

They left, I closed the door and realised my dressing gown was completely undone! Still, never had a call since


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol oops 

well you know einstein short enough  to bring a heart attack on


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol oops
> 
> well you know einstein short enough to bring a heart attack on


 

Hmmm, what a way to go 

I did wonder why this blokes wife couldn't look me in the eye


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol yes i know dont reckon he would be looking at eyes anyway
tut


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol yes i know dont reckon he would be looking at eyes anyway
> tut


 

They come disturbing me on a Sunday morning, they should be greatful thats all they got! 

Mind you, she looked bored being dragger door to door with him


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

good grief to right sundays mornings where invented for 12 o clock lie ins grr, i'd of shown them the shapr end of my tongue


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> good grief to right sundays mornings where invented for 12 o clock lie ins grr, i'd of shown them the shapr end of my tongue


 

I was half in a coma! I guess thats a semi-coma 

Sunday mornings with a dog and diabetes are no different to any morning, except you might be able to creep back to bed for an hour or so, if the dog will let you!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol oops
> 
> well you know einstein short enough  to bring a heart attack on



*has a heart attack* help i need the kiss of life steff


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

i cant your coughing remember *winks *
cant get near your lips


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i cant your coughing remember *winks *
> cant get near your lips



*stops coughing and lies really still* hehehehehe


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

*puckers up*
wait i got to fish the bits of garlic out my teeth first


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> *puckers up*
> wait i got to fish the bits of garlic out my teeth first



hahahahaha


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

what dont that do it for you then tut


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> what dont that do it for you then tut



hahahahaha maybe if i have had garlic too


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

oooooooooo no you cant have had it as well , i need to savour the flavour


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oooooooooo no you cant have had it as well , i need to savour the flavour



lol well i didnt have it at all last night and certainly not had any for my breakfast hehehehe


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> oooooooooo no you cant have had it as well , i need to savour the flavour


 You two!!!

Room for a not so little one?


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well i didnt have it at all last night and certainly not had any for my breakfast hehehehe


 
Mike, try kippers, they get rid of any taste, even when you get a mouthful of four start from syphoning a tank


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

anytime einstein just jump in


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Mike, try kippers, they get rid of any taste, even when you get a mouthful of four start from syphoning a tank



lol i would but hate the taste of kippers  yyyeeeeeuuuuucccckkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahahahaha i had the gob of four start many times!!!!! also done it with two stroke as well


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> anytime einstein just jump in


Steff,

there are people you just don't say that too... and I used to be one of them, might still be


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol oopsies


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol oopsies



hahahahahahaha got him involved now steff!!!!! can you cope with us 2???? lol


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol oopsies


 
Too late Steff!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

lol mike , tis you he gotta cope with im just here for the ride


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol mike , tis you he gotta cope with im just here for the ride



hahahahahahaha im staying shtum!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

ooohh yes i may regret that last comment


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol mike , tis you he gotta cope with im just here for the ride


 

RIDE!!! - what ride?

Really interested now


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> RIDE!!! - what ride?
> 
> Really interested now



hahahahahaha i didnt think it would take long for you to see that one!!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

right on that note im scarpering haha

laters guys xx


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> right on that note im scarpering haha
> 
> laters guys xx



laters huni


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2009)

toodle loo 

enjoy the meeting at 1 wont u haha xx


----------



## Einstein (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> right on that note im scarpering haha
> 
> laters guys xx


 
Until later Steff!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> toodle loo
> 
> enjoy the meeting at 1 wont u haha xx



lol nah it will be naff but im only at it till 3


----------

